# Little sprouts coming out of my Java Moss



## wakiyasi (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello, I just found these sprouts of something growing out of my java moss, spontaneously, that I recently attached to a rock. Any ideas as to what this is?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's way too soon to tell what that is. Might be neat to keep track of it though. We've all probably had plants come out of nowhere at one time or another.


----------



## Jonnyneumonic (Apr 6, 2014)

wakiyasi said:


> Hello, I just found these sprouts of something growing out of my java moss, spontaneously, that I recently attached to a rock. Any ideas as to what this is?


Hi! I have the exact same sprouts coming off my Java and Christmas Moss. Did you ever find out what they were or what they grew into??


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi wakiyasi and Jonnyneumonic, have you gotten the moss only recently? Possibly same source? If it's e.g. grown emersed in a nursery, seeds from any plants, also terrestrial weeds, could have fallen into the moss. Once I've seen alleged "java moss" in a water plant nursery that was imported from Indonesia, it looked to me like a mix of terrestrial mosses collected in the wild. No wonder if several seeds germinate in stuff like that.


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

I've definitely had my share of terrestrial plants show up in mosses my lfs gets out of Asia like mire said.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------

